# Powershift 824 impeller shaft question



## BKSager (Oct 23, 2016)

Have an 824 that was tossing belts under load and finally got around try to fix her. Started it up and saw a lot of play around the impeller shaft, so I split the blower and replaced the spherical flange bearing, which was in tatters, and the new bearing removed all up/down/side play on the shaft. 

As I am putting things back together, specifically the big pulley on the impeller shaft, I notice that as I spin the impeller, the shaft will extend or retract about 1" fore/aft. This is not freeplay, and only happens as the impeller is spun and is consistent in action , so my thought is that it's supposed to be there, but I'm looking for confirmation before I button her up. The manual doesn't address this, but does caution "do not preload bearing". Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Better open up the gear box. sounds if something is amiss in there. LET ME KNOW THE SCORE ON THAT 1.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Since you are a newbie here and can not post pics or vids yet. which I think is BLOODY STUPID. pm me for my e-mail if you should feel the need. anyhoo ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## BKSager (Oct 23, 2016)

Finally got around to opening up the gearbox and it looks like a retaining clip is gone (and likely ground to tiny bits) which allows the impeller shaft to slide out on the gears.


----------



## BKSager (Oct 23, 2016)

Any ideas as to what to use as gearbox lube/grease and how much?


----------



## BKSager (Oct 23, 2016)

Also does not appear to be a gasket in between the gearbox halves. Suggestions?


----------



## BKSager (Oct 23, 2016)

(Sorry for the multiple posts, but trying to hit my 10 count so I can sees the purty pictures)


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

surprised there is no gasket, but a thin bead of permatex or similiar should seal it up. i have been using JD corn head grease on some of my stuff lately, cant comment on long term effectiveness , but no complaints about the semi liquid stuff so far.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

BKSager said:


> Any ideas as to what to use as gearbox lube/grease and how much?


I'm kinda an Ariens guy, but I use " 00 " grease in all my gearboxes. I've found that lithium greases and the like seem to be factory standard in most gearboxes, 30W or even 90W gear oil in older units. The problem I see soo often with these types of lubrication are as follows.....

Lithium grease is thick enough that after centrifugal forces caused by rotating shafts & gears pushes most of the grease away from the gears you only have a little lubrication left for for protection. I've torn apart broken & stripped gear boxes that had pristine grease all around the gears .... the stripped gears. Maybe it was not a factor, but I don't trust that type of lubrication. 

30W or 90W oil is good for lubrication, but the seals leak over time and most owners do not check this critical fluid for proper operation.

" 00 " grease is thick enough to not leak out of a worn seal, but thin enough to still stay semi liquid in cold temperatures. Have been using it for many years and not one issue to date. 
If you use the quart bottle or smaller tube version just warm it up before squeezing it in, will make the job easier. 

Hope my suggestion is helpful. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

BKSager said:


> Any ideas as to what to use as gearbox lube/grease and how much?


I'm kinda an Ariens guy, but I use " 00 " grease in all my gearboxes. I've found that lithium greases and the like seem to be factory standard in most gearboxes, 30W or even 90W gear oil in older units. The problem I see soo often with these types of lubrication are as follows.....

Lithium grease is thick enough that after centrifugal forces caused by rotating shafts & gears pushes most of the grease away from the gears you only have a little lubrication left for for protection. I've torn apart broken & stripped gear boxes that had pristine grease all around the gears .... the stripped gears. Maybe it was not a factor, but I don't trust that type of lubrication. 

30W or 90W oil is good for lubrication, but the seals leak over time and most owners do not check this critical fluid for proper operation.

" 00 " grease is thick enough to not leak out of a worn seal, but thin enough to still stay semi liquid in cold temperatures. Have been using it for many years and not one issue to date. 
If you use the quart bottle or smaller tube version just warm it up before squeezing it in, will make the job easier. 

Hope my suggestion is helpful. Good luck with your project. 
:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Sorry about that....... must of hit enter twice
:icon_cussing_black:
:bowing:


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

BKSager said:


> Any ideas as to what to use as gearbox lube/grease and how much?


I combined an oil sucking gun and a caulking gun to make a " 00 " grease dispensing gun. Works well but if you try to squeeze the grease in too quick it will be forced around the plunger and get behind it. I wrapped the plunger with a piece of clothing and it stopped most of the bypassing grease.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Use 80/90 weight non syn gear oil. or white lithium grease in the box. TORO specs HYLOMAR sealant to put the 2 halves back together.*


----------



## BKSager (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions!


----------



## BKSager (Oct 23, 2016)

Hope to have it back together this afternoon!


----------



## BKSager (Oct 23, 2016)

WOULD have it together now if ANY of my local dealers would have had it in stock... Coming by mail...


----------



## BKSager (Oct 23, 2016)

Wahoooo!!! Post #10! And since I get to see pictures I figured I share one. Job done! Up and running just in time! The Simplicity was plan B when the Toro stopped working and 11hp vs 8hp, it's become plan A. So much for not losing your spot due to injury...


----------

